# [Finnish NR] 6.35 Clock average - Niko Ronkainen, magnetic rubric



## Ronxu (Nov 22, 2017)

description said:


> (5.81), 6.55, (7.13), 6.20, 6.29
> First comp with magnetic clock. 2nd and 3rd solves were pretty bad so there's still lots of room for improvement.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 22, 2017)

where did you get the magnetic rubric?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 22, 2017)

applezfall said:


> where did you get the magnetic rubric?


I made it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Is it just the pins that are magnetic or are the gears magnetic too (not sure how this would work lol)?

Would you be willing to show how you made it?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 22, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it just the pins that are magnetic or are the gears magnetic too (not sure how this would work lol)?
> 
> Would you be willing to show how you made it?


I'm getting a lingao that I plan on magnetizing soon and I'll make a video of the whole process if I don't get lazy. Basically the magnets get rid of the annoying lockups that happen when the pin isn't pushed all the way up or down. All I'm doing is replacing the metal rods that hold the pins in place and with magnet magic.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> I'm getting a lingao that I plan on magnetizing soon and I'll make a video of the whole process if I don't get lazy. Basically the magnets get rid of the annoying lockups that happen when the pin isn't pushed all the way up or down. All I'm doing is replacing the metal rods that hold the pins in place and with magnet magic.


Sweet. I found the post you linked on reddit. I may try that for myself soon.


----------

